# LOCAL Bragging Rights Photo Contest!!!



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a Monster Buck, Huge Elk, Colossal Boar or any other trophy game that’s worth its weight in Bragging Rights? Then you need to enter a picture of your game in the Bragging Rights Contest at www.MuzzleLife.com.

Everyone has a good story to share, so tell us your story about the image you are submitting. Your story can be short or long, you decide. If you are selected as one of the five (5) “Bragging Rights” winners, a likeness of the game you submit will be reincarnated in its natural surroundings and reproduced on a shirt for others to see and enjoy around the world. Everyone likes to hear a good story too, so your story will also be published along with the shirt description.

For more information, go to: http://www.muzzlelife.com/webcon/bragging-rights-contest/ and submit your entry.

Good Luck to All,
Team Muzzle Life
www.MuzzleLife.com


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Local*

We are a local business located in Gulf Breeze, Florida. Please check out our site and show your local people some love!!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

I just submitted deer with full story and 2 pictures. My name is Phil mathews. Did you recieve pictures? I couldn't tell if it went through


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes Sir! We sure did! Nice looking buck and great story to go along with it! I didn't mention this in the contest, but the winner will also get a copy of the shirt with HIS/HER game on it, as well as a koozie, beenie, and Muzzle Life Decal! Good luck with your future hunts sir and we will get back with you if your story was picked to win the contest! Thank you again for checking us out!


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

@p3bowhunter - Now that I am looking at it, We only received one picture from you, so if you would like to post it on here i will grab it off and put it in your file! The only picture i received was the one with you and 2 other people on ground with buck!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Was it a side view or front view??


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

I sent a couple more pictures
. It will only let me send 1 at a time. Please let me know if you got them. Thank you!


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

It was a side view!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok. I sent 2 more front views
. 1 of me and 1 of me, my dad, and my gpa. Phil 1,2and 3 .... and i got phil 4th on the way


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations! You will have an awesome lineage of hunters then! Keep living the Muzzle Life and remember to never back down from protecting your second amendment right or Phil 4 might not have the opportunities to do what we are so privileged to do today!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes sir! I agree! Thanks for your help. ! God Bless


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Great response from the Southeast! Getting some really good shots. KEEP'EM COMING!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Big bucks!!!!*

Getting in some good entries, with some good looking game! Keep them coming! Having a shirt made after the game that YOU bagged is going to be pretty awesome!!! Can't wait to see some more entries!!


http://www.muzzlelife.com/webcon/bragging-rights-contest/


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*P4 is chompin' at the tit..... oops.... BIT... to get out*

and get to the woods :thumbup:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like spam and a way for you to sell some drink holders and t shirts..i cant even see the entries on that website.


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Keeping in mind that we are not, and never will be sheep to the "PC" police... "TatSoul" - That is an interesting accusation coming from someone that with every post you make, promotes the company that claims the registered trademark of "TatSoul". That’s what government calls a “Loophole”, I call it hypocrisy. 

With that said, you are welcome to submit your harvest along with others we have collected -> as instructed on the website. Pictures are not submitted here on this form, they are submitted to our servers and will be posted to the website when contest ends. Entries will be reviewed, selected, and posted to the website this weekend.

I sincerely appreciate the Pensacola Fishing Forum for allowing our post to find great pictures, and letting its users have some fun and Brag a little. It’s been fun on our side too, reading the hunting stories and getting the pictures.

Happy Hunting! 
MuzzleLife.com


----------



## Boggy Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck with the website MuzzleLife. Looks great! :thumbup: Keep up the good work. BTW...I'm still watching my mailbox.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MuzzleLife said:


> Keeping in mind that we are not, and never will be sheep to the "PC" police... "TatSoul" - That is an interesting accusation coming from someone that with every post you make, promotes the company that claims the registered trademark of "TatSoul". That’s what government calls a “Loophole”, I call it hypocrisy.
> 
> With that said, you are welcome to submit your harvest along with others we have collected -> as instructed on the website. Pictures are not submitted here on this form, they are submitted to our servers and will be posted to the website when contest ends. Entries will be reviewed, selected, and posted to the website this weekend.
> 
> ...


James,
Tat basically called it like he saw it, and I will too, and by the way, your top paragraph above makes no sense, that being said, please dont turn me in to Stan Lee, or Marvel for stealing an "old school Hulk" for my Avatar... Im sure they care.
You got a vinyl cutter, a roll of pink vinyl, a t/shirt printer,(I see your saving for the hat attachment) and a web site. I think thats great, make ya some money! But the contest is a joke - Why is it "local" bragging rights? What do you win? - nothing? heck I cant even see that if your chosen the "winner" that you even get one of the shirts that will have your picture on it. I guess all your friends and family will get a chance to purchase the shirts.... IDK??? Looks like one of those "who's who" scams where they act like its some big honor for you but turns out to be just a way to sell you a book with your name in it............ where the heck are all those "who's who" books I bought anyway? 
Maybe Im wrong but the contest is a "back door" way for you to come on this forum and sell your products, I commend your injenuity, but condemn your contest and feel it should be removed from this area the same way that Huntingforum.net sent you to the classified area. If you want to be succesful - contribute to this forum (dont take), and recognize it as a community of like minded people who want to share info and yes occasionally bragg a little. Also let me say that if I'm wrong - tell me so but also tell me what a winner in your contest gets.... except the "prize" of allowing you to make money off their story and photo.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> James,
> Tat basically called it like he saw it, and I will too, and by the way, your top paragraph above makes no sense, that being said, please dont turn me in to Stan Lee, or Marvel for stealing an "old school Hulk" for my Avatar... Im sure they care.
> You got a vinyl cutter, a roll of pink vinyl, a t/shirt printer,(I see your saving for the hat attachment) and a web site. I think thats great, make ya some money! But the contest is a joke - Why is it "local" bragging rights? What do you win? - nothing? heck I cant even see that if your chosen the "winner" that you even get one of the shirts that will have your picture on it. I guess all your friends and family will get a chance to purchase the shirts.... IDK??? Looks like one of those "who's who" scams where they act like its some big honor for you but turns out to be just a way to sell you a book with your name in it............ where the heck are all those "who's who" books I bought anyway?
> Maybe Im wrong but the contest is a "back door" way for you to come on this forum and sell your products, I commend your injenuity, but condemn your contest and feel it should be removed from this area the same way that Huntingforum.net sent you to the classified area.


i was gonna say the same thing but with his long winded reply i just didnt see the point to prove more what i was saying from the beginning.I think PFF should have a contest similar to this where EVERYONE can actually see the pictures submitted.The owner of that website probably already has the winner chosen.Probably an ohio deer lol.


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

Gentlemen, we will be choosing the winners this weekend. Time will tell if your accusations of foul play are warranted, and will also reveal the integrity of the accusers.

Prizes are not mentioned because we want people to submit “true” stories along with their pictures; and be motivated by the enjoyment of the sport. It is our hope that this will keep out the fraudulent stories, and pictures crafted in PhotoShop.

You will find that Muzzle Life is about a lifestyle and about having fun, while being a strong advocate in support of our 2nd Amendment – which is being relentlessly attacked by this administration.

Again, we welcome your story and pictures; and hope you join us in having some fun.

Happy Hunting! 
MuzzleLife.com


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Boggy...*

Thanks Boggy! Only thing slowing us down is time... not enough of it!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Marketing a product or service requires thinking out of the box these days and I have been known to stretch the rules to accomplish a good result for my customers. I get it, and understand it. 
Now if you think that I have made a false accusation, or the above statement doesn't apply to your website/contest please explain.... Heck i keep bumpin you up.. seems like at this point you could go ahead and let the cat out of the bag and let us know what kinda prizes y'all are offering up to the winners. I've seen some of these guys attempts at photoshop... They ain't gonna fool nobody!!


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

The winner of these contests will each get a shirt of the game they submitted, along with a koozie and decal of their choice. This contest is not just a contest to gather content for our shirts, it is supposed to be something fun and an exciting idea to have YOUR game on a t-shirt that multiple people will be purchasing. THis thread was named LOCAL bragging rights photo contest on this forum and this forum only, because of the fact that we are a local business and we are looking for the support of our fellow locals, which hopefully will be some of the 5 winners of the contest; therefore, I don't feel like this contest is a JOKE. Try'n Hard -- you say "If you want to be succesful - contribute to this forum (dont take), and recognize it as a community of like minded people who want to share info and yes occasionally bragg a little." We'll what about your community outside this forum? Do you only give support to the people who add threads to this forum? You say yourself that you have to think out of the box in order to further your success as entrepreneurs... So why do you ridicule and condone a simple contest? And as far as contributing, I am sorry that some of us are not as fortunate to be able to go out and experience multiple hunting and fishing adventures and post our kills, or even offer the type of advice that some people might want to hear. But, we at Muzzle Life are huge supporters of the community, our rights, and anyone who is willing to stand up for the values and standards in which this country was built on. If you do not like the post that we have posted or the contest which we have created for the proud outdoorsmen, then just don't read it or be a part of it. Simple as that. We appreciate your concern! 

Thank you,
Muzzle Life


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fact is, and all I was trying to say, is that your trying to sell your products on this forum where it is not allowed. You have semi-cleverly disguised it as a "contest" in which there were no prizes listed (until today). The contest was also advertised on at least one other (not local) forum at which they correctly asked you to post in their classifieds area. 
Many of these type forums are covered up with spam, pop up ads, links and other promotions that are not generated by the regular contributors to the forum. The PFF. Manages to keep most of it off per their rules. If they didn't police it, every other ad would be some kind of email fishing "contest"
I have nothing against you or your business. Just don't think you should use this section of the forum for your businesses promotional advertisements.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Contest, no contest.
Business, no business.

With a name like "muzzle life" you were doomed from the start.

Just my. 02

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Contest Closed - Winners Will be Posted Soon (Today)*

Spending the morning going through the photos and stories submitted, and having a great time reading the hunting adventures... Some sound like fishing stories where the fish grows about 10% everytime the story is told (guilty), but all have made my morning after a long week.
:table:

I'll post the winners by user name (if it was with the entry), and PM the winners to see if they want their real names posted or not. Now that the contest is officially closed, I'll let everyone know that anybody that submitted an entry wins a gift - Just keeping it real.

James
MuzzleLife.com


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*And the Winners Are....*

Thanks for all the support and submissions, it's been a lot of fun. :thumbup: Everybody that submitted an entry will get their choice of one of the new shirt designs when available. Winners will get one of our Muzzle Life Survival Packs.

The Winners are:
*Austin B* - Submitted a great shot of him and his dog with the Mallard he shot. (North Carolina)
*Capt. Buddy and Connor* - Submitted an Alabama Buck and great father son story. PFF member (Florida)
*Phil Mathews* - Submitted an Alabama Buck and the hunt for the big one. PFF member (Florida)
*Quinton H* - With a huge Rocky Mountain Elk he's been tracking down for years. (Colorado)

We have one more to go, but are undecided at this point. I'll have the pictures posted on the site and on here soon, and will follow with the posting of the new shirt designs.

*Congratulations to the winners! Give them a shout!*

Happy Hunting!
MuzzleLife.com


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

MuzzleLife said:


> Thanks for all the support and submissions, it's been a lot of fun. :thumbup: Everybody that submitted an entry will get their choice of one of the new shirt designs when available. Winners will get one of our Muzzle Life Survival Packs.
> 
> The Winners are:
> *Austin B* - Submitted a great shot of him and his dog with the Mallard he shot. (North Carolina)
> ...


lol.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

O well I just sent mine in today..lol.. did not read the read the the post.. Good luck with the mag and hopefully my story will make it..


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Winning Pictures...*

I know, I know... It's about time. Sorry folks, a lot going on right now and moving as fast as I can. To give an update, winner entries are being designed at this point. I'm guessing about a week before I post to public, winners will see as designed... may possibly post design ideas to get forum input. Am testing the quality of designer I hired to do one first, then the others if satisfied. Concept of first shirt actually combines two entries in a head-to-head fighting stance with the caption "Survival of the Fittest". The two entries in the head-to-head battle are Capt Buddy/Connor and Phil Mathews. Their entries posted below. :notworthy:

Buddy/Connor 01









Buddy/Connor 02









Phil 01












Phil 02









Phil 03


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Winning Pictures Continued....*

Posted below are 2 other winners of Bragging Rights. The first is a huge Elk taken in Colorado. Shirt concept has narrowed down to 2 design ideas.

Quinton 01








Quinton 02









The next is Austin. This little man is showing off his first Mallard duck taken in North Carolina. This was picked for several reasons. The bird is beautiful, but what really stood out was the all American story about a boy, his gun, and mans best friend by his side. This will make a great all American design... in my opinion.

Austin









Happy Hunting! 
James
MuzzleLife.com


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

*Anger Management Class to Buy Bullets???*

Looks like another attack on our gun rights here in Florida by none other than a progressive Democrap. The bill filed Saturday by state Sen. Audrey Gibson, D-Jacksonville, would require a three-day waiting period for the sale of ammunition to anyone who has not completed anger management courses... Elimination by Regulation.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ger-management-courses-for-ammunition-buyers/


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see the designs!!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are some awful big local deer.Would love to know what part of Florida these deer were taken in


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still kinda confused. Will the head to head battle be between that Conner kid and the Mathews trilogy?? Or their dead deer?? If its the first, ill go with the Mathews cause it looks like SR. has a really hard head! All of those are fine animals and great pictures especially Phil's. I would love to have a picture like that!
Is someone(designer) gonna draw these two deer into a fighting scene... Hope they've got talent, I've been an artist/graphic designer for nearly thirty years and would not attempt that and have met very few who could pull that off successfully


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Huge local deer! Where at in Florida was that??? Ha.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MuzzleLife (Feb 8, 2013)

It appears I needed to be a little more clear on the "Local" Bragging Rights. Muzzle Life is "Local", Pensacola Fishing Forum is "Local". Contest is a "Local" company inviting "Local" hunters to join in and have some fun. Both deer where taken in Alabama, from "Local" hunters. I hope this clarifies what "Local" means.

Happy Hunting!
MuzzleLife


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

So would Phil's Grandpa...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

MuzzleLife said:


> It appears I needed to be a little more clear on the "Local" Bragging Rights. Muzzle Life is "Local", Pensacola Fishing Forum is "Local". Contest is a "Local" company inviting "Local" hunters to join in and have some fun. Both deer where taken in Alabama, from "Local" hunters. I hope this clarifies what "Local" means.
> 
> Happy Hunting!
> MuzzleLife


Cut the crap dude.this was just a clever way to spam forums to promote your new concept aka muzzle crap.its not salt life or crude life or gay life or any of that.alot of folks here contribute to this forum.if you could please direct me to the line to not buy one of your shirts or coffee cups.im sure after your done saturating this forum with your agenda you will be gone away from here untill next season


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*The "light of knowledge" has*



MuzzleLife said:


> It appears I needed to be a little more clear on the "Local" Bragging Rights. Muzzle Life is "Local", Pensacola Fishing Forum is "Local". Contest is a "Local" company inviting "Local" hunters to join in and have some fun. Both deer where taken in Alabama, from "Local" hunters. I hope this clarifies what "Local" means.
> 
> Happy Hunting!
> MuzzleLife


been shined on me........ Thanks
I thought that since Bama was a border state....... Oh we'll, now I know:thumbsup:


----------

